# Problem with USB keyboard in X



## xaxo (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

I am having trouble with USB keyboards in X on my laptop. Here is the scenario:

1) boot the laptop without USB keyboard - laptop keyboard works
2) connect a USB keyboard to the laptop - laptop keyboard works, USB keyboard works
3) disconnect USB keyboard - laptop keyboards does not work
4) reconnect USB keyboard - both work
5) disconnect USB keyboard - laptop keyboards does not work

I have attached my xorg.conf.

Thank you for your help.


----------

